# transformieren



## Mster (20. Februar 2004)

hi,

hab da n prob.
ich möchte im ps eine schrift transformieren (4 eckpunkte und 4 seitenpunkte bilden sich) und sie dann den oberen mittleren seitenpunkt nach oben ziehen (ohne dass sich die beiden oberen eckpunkte mitverschieben). es sollte die schrift praktisch mittig nach oben spitz zulaufen.
ist es möglich einen einzelnen fixpunkt zu verschieben?

greetz
mster


----------



## Athena (20. Februar 2004)

Wenn Du *Strg* während des Ziehens drückst, bewegt sich nur *ein* Eckpunkt.

Allerdings funktioniert das, glaube ich, nicht mit den mittleren Transformationspunkten.

Da müsste man sich, zumindest bis PS 7, mit dem Werkzeug "Text verkrümmen" begnügen.

Oder aber, Du teilst die Textebene in zwei Hälften und transformierst das ganze dann in jeweils die Hälfte der gewünschten Form...


----------



## Mster (20. Februar 2004)

das "text verkrümmen" werkzeug liefert mir leider nur bögen - die kann ich nicht gebrauchen...
das mit dem schneiden is ne echt gute idee.
dankeschön

hat der ps cs schon ne funktion, die sich für ähnliche sachen verwenden lassen?


----------



## Athena (20. Februar 2004)

soviel ich weiss, kann man bei CS Text an nem Pfad ausrichten, aber wie gut Dein Problem damit realisierbar is... keine Ahnung


----------

